

PHP Application Server based on pthreads - agtunn

Joe Watkins introduced the PECL extension &quot;https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;krakjoe&#x2F;pthreads&quot; half a year ago (thanks Joe, great job), opening the way for appserver.io, the first thread base solution in PHP that will provide real application server functionality like JBoss in the Java ecosystem.<p>appserver.io is an open source project with the goal of creating a stable, scalable and high performance platform to provide PHP developers services that are needed in virtually all major projects. At this point of time it is possible to use the Servlet Engine (Webserver), the Persistence Container (Doctrine) and the MessageQueue. As the development is still in a very early stage, we do not recommend the usage on a live system. All Components are entirely developed with PHP and can be downloaded together with some example Applications (e. g. Magento CE) &quot;&quot;. The components are also available as Composer bundle. Altogether this means that a developer can easily access the components, expand and adjust them if needed.<p>For easy start up, we provide you with a package for Mac OS X 10.8.x as well as a Debian-Wheezy-package, available at .&quot;http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.appserver.io&quot;, however please keep in mind, PHP must be compiled thread-safe.<p>The latest version can be installed and tested conveniently using the Debian Repository deb.appserver.io. The bundle includes a system independent PHP Stack and an application demo. Install the Application first before opening http:&#x2F;&#x2F;localhost:8586&#x2F;demo in a browser.
The existing documentation is still very rudimentary but will be updated and improved over the next weeks to provide a simple and easy entry for the basics. Stay tuned and make sure to read the article that will come out with the next PHP magazine. The article will help the interested developers to find an starting point for developing with PHP and threads.
======
agtunn
I would love to hear the feedback about the appserver

~~~
kbendyk
There is an error message after hitting the download button: No mirror defined
for download "Windows" [1]

[1][http://www.appserver.io/dl/Windows](http://www.appserver.io/dl/Windows)

Edit: Shouldn't be the case event if it isn't available yet :)

~~~
agtunn
Windows version is not ready yet. Thanks

~~~
agtunn
Thanks for the try, right now they only have Mac/Linux. Will inform when
windows version is available.
[http://appserver.io/downloads](http://appserver.io/downloads)

